# DC almost there - connect hose to PVC?



## joesbucketorust

I am _*this*_ close to finishing the DC system. I ran PVC everywhere, made a Thien separator, bought a piece to step up my one 2.5" outlet to a 4", and ordered some extra 4" hose. I've got a 5" coming from the DC, steps down to a 4", and then the end of the 4" just sits on the floor because I don't have any way to connect it to the PVC fittings on the separator. Now I'm stuck trying to connect the PVC in the wall to some 4" hose for the last short run to the machines. I ordered some adapters from Woodcraft but they don't fit the PVC. I've read a few threads about heat guns, which I don't have but I'll buy it if I absolutely have to. So many people talking about running PVC - surely there's a simple solution to make the final connection. Help please! I'm getting tired of ordering s$#%^ that doesn't fit, or making a 15 mile run to a store with minimal stock and zero customer service.
I should add - I've got schedule 35, not 40. I've got it in white, and I've got it in green.


----------



## robert421960

i used my scedule 35 connectors and put my 4" flex hose inside it then put a couple small screws in to hold it in place.some others have also done this then caulked it with silicone to seal it better
hope this helps


----------



## kinghong1970

about 1.5" slits along the length of the pvc pipe at the ends, bout 8 slits (4 cuts on band saw) gives it some room to open wider or close tighter against whatever you put inside a pvc pipe... and you can compress it using worm clamps and use some tape to seal it further...


----------



## mveach

Go to Lowe's or anywhere that has a good selection of plumbing. look for rubber couplings with clamps.. I use them to connect to my tools. I adjust the clamp bands for a tight fit on the machine and a slip fit on the hose.


----------



## Taylormade

Check out this thread.


----------



## joesbucketorust

*I think I've got a more permanent solution.*



Taylormade said:


> Check out this thread.


Thanks, but most of that thread dealt with anything but schedule 35 (sched 40 or drain pipe), and the only solution given for sched 35 was to shove the hose into a coupler and screw/caulk it in there. if the hose was something more solid I'd consider that, but it's just thin plastic with wire in it and the caulk/screw method seems like it will just rip the first time I go to unhook something. 
I had a rubber step-down 4"-3" connector from another project, I cut off the 3" part and placed the 4" part OVER the hose-pvc connector I'd bought. Then I shoved it in the PVC connectors - snug fit. Kind of like what mveach recommends above, but different. It's a solid connection and I can glue it without having to build up a 1/4" layer of glue or caulk, and then the hose connects to the adapter the way it is supposed to with plenty of support so it's not just going to tear. 
And now It is 6:30, so I'm going to finish the coffee and head out to Lowes to pickup some more adapters and glue to do the rest of the fittings.
thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## thegrgyle

Rockler makes this coupling to splice 4" flex hose together. You could get one, and cut it in half like in the pic below....









then you could attach half of it to your schedule 35 drain pipe with one of these (the one pictured in the upper left of all the connectors), that you can find at Menards or HD. I know i have bought one that fits 4" pipe on both sides... Cinch up the screw type band clamp and you have a tight seal. Here is a picture of the difference in the diameters.... the back is lined up flush.









Hope this helps.

Fabian


----------



## joesbucketorust

Thanks for all the replies. Fabian, if I have to do another run and order over the internet, I'll probably go your way.

Here's what I did for now. It started because I had bought these fittings from Woodcraft advertised as going from 4" hose to DWV PVC. The 4" hose fitting fit, the end for the PVC didn't. It was too tight to go into PVC schedule 35, schedule 40, the big black stuff, the green stuff, and even the stuff with the holes for drainage. It didn't fit in anything at Lowes, Home Depot, Ace Hardware or even Sutherlands (like Menards but with higher prices and really, really, really bad customer service). 

I had a flexible rubber connector that was labeled as being a 4"-3" adapter for downspouts. The 4" part fit over the fitting, and then it was a snug fit into the PVC coupler. I could cut off the 3" part, and use the 4" part - so I tried to find more of those. Nobody in town sold them and I didn't remember where I got it. Then I found these flexible hose connectors for downspouts. It was a tight fit, but I was able to get one over the edge of the woodcraft fitting, cut off the protruding inch, and then it fit just perfectly into the PVC fitting. No glue needed, and it is airtight. Now I have five of them at the drops - PVC from dust collector to the end of the drops, and then a short hose to the machine. In the pic the fitting I bought from woodcraft, the one that didn't fit, is bottom left. The rubber connector I wanted to use but couldn't find more of is in the middle top. The adapter I used is bottom right, and finished product is top right.
I should add that the coupler bottom right, the one I ended up using, was less than 2 bucks at Ace Hardware.


----------



## thegrgyle

Joe,

I know what you mean... .When you want to finish something, you want it finished now. I hate to wait for internet orders to get to my house as well.... I am fortunate in that I have a rockler only 35 minutes from me. 

Glad you were able to find something that works for you. It is best for your system to have it sealed up as tight as you can.... A little air leak can make a world of difference. Atta boy with sticking to your guns.

Now how about some pictures of your fine setup?

Fabian


----------



## thegrgyle

I went by menards today and found the perfect fitting to connect the sch 35 dwv pipe to the 4" flex hose.... it is called a "3 x 4 SEWER DRAIN AD(apter)" and the SKU # is 6893237. the SKU # is their stock number. The part in the Quotes that are capitalized is what I got off of the receipt. At my menards, the fitting cost $3.96 plus tax, and works perfectly. Here is a pic:









The only thing I would suggest though, is that on the inside of the fitting, there is a lip, that is not needed for what we want to use this for. I am planning on filing or grinding that lip off, so that it doesn't constrict any more airflow than need be.

Fabian


----------



## joesbucketorust

Thanks. I've been to Menards out East and unfortunately we don't have one here, but maybe HD or Lowes will have that part. We do have a Sutherlands. It's a small small chain with big time prices. They have a large store but the only employees I've ever seen are at the checkouts. If you ask for an item they say they don't sell it, then you wander around and find it on the shelf but if it's not marked then they don't know the price, if you buy the last of an item you can come back in a month and the empty box will be sitting there still. They say they deliver, but not the same week as you order, or the one after. It's a confusing little place and I don't know why they're still in business once Lowes opened across the street and the city reconfigured the intersection when the Walmart next door moved - now the only way into Sutherlands is to go past, make a few lefts and double back. 
But I digress, as usual. Thanks for the info on the part. I'm good for now but if I need to add a run I'll keep it in mind. 
I know I still need to get pics. By the end of the week, I promise.


----------



## woodnthings

*This one threads on your flex hose*

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/20...t-4-Dust-Hose-to-4-OD-Extraction-Fitting.aspx

Then it slip fits into 4" schedule 20 PVC. It's a great quick disconnect and I use them all over the shop. You can couple 2 flex hoses together using the 4" PVC couple in this photo...the white one on the left:


----------



## tvman44

Found some of these fitting this morning at Lowes for $3.76 they are called a 3" to 4" adapter. Looks like it should work great and for half the price of the PVC adapters from the wood work suppliers and available locally. Thanks for the great tip.



thegrgyle said:


> I went by menards today and found the perfect fitting to connect the sch 35 dwv pipe to the 4" flex hose.... it is called a "3 x 4 SEWER DRAIN AD(apter)" and the SKU # is 6893237. the SKU # is their stock number. The part in the Quotes that are capitalized is what I got off of the receipt. At my menards, the fitting cost $3.96 plus tax, and works perfectly. Here is a pic:
> 
> View attachment 36143
> 
> 
> The only thing I would suggest though, is that on the inside of the fitting, there is a lip, that is not needed for what we want to use this for. I am planning on filing or grinding that lip off, so that it doesn't constrict any more airflow than need be.
> 
> Fabian


----------



## thegrgyle

tvman44 said:


> Found some of these fitting this morning at Lowes for $3.76 they are called a 3" to 4" adapter. Looks like it should work great and for half the price of the PVC adapters from the wood work suppliers and available locally. Thanks for the great tip.


Anything I can do to help.:thumbsup:....I actually have to run out and get a couple more for me as well.

Fabian


----------



## telecarver

The ID of 4" PVC is 4". The ID of flex hose is 4" . Grizzly sells a 4 " OD to 4" OD adapter for 2.75. I haven't tried it yet but it should fit and if not a little sanding or some tape should make up the difference. By using a 4 x 3 reducer, you would be restricting the airflow.


----------

